# ´66 Mercury Monterey Low Rider Showcar



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

Hello everybody,

this is my first „show and tell“ here on HobbyTalk. Pls excuse, if I goof something.

I´m introducing a 1966 Mercury Monterey, an amt set in 1/25. My goal was a low rider show car, one that would spin heads in real life. The paintjob is Aero Color acrylic airbrush with 30% metallic fluid. I started with the green top and covered it with one layer of Tamiya clear, so that the masking tape won´t peel off the acrylic paint. Next the sides in purple. All chrome ist bare metall.

The wheels are custom from a supplier for racing cars. The rims are real aluminium with rubber tires. They look like 20“, but it took some work to make them fit. Had to grind a lot of plastic out oft the wheel housing but they squeeze in and even roll.

















The interior floor, back and top of the dashboard are velvet flocked in red, the seats flocked in black. I left the back seat and installed a boom sound system, one that you would usually hear three blocks ahead. The parts are old hubcaps and stuff out of my „junkbox“. The seatbelts I cut from ribbons and make the buckles from scrap sheet aluminium.



























This is what I do to my engines. I am a detail freak and love to go that extra mile for reality. To me, it´s no getting done fast, but walking the zen path to „perfection“, though never arriving. Next to ignition cables, I do the air conditioner hoses, the gas pipes, the carburator linkage, the power-steering lines and even the brake lines under the chassis. The engine room takes me about 12 hours total time.


















Hope you like it!
Best wishes from Oldenburg, Germany,
Andy


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice job Andy! The engine bay looks awesome and shows the time it took you to add all the detail. Thanks for the interior pics! The color choice looks great for a real rider. The only niggle I can see for an edge improvement at a model building contest - will go against your desire to have a clean uniform look to your build! I would have goggled the firing order of the engine and arranged the wiring leads on the distributor that way. It doesnt look as clean and is fiddly - and you will have to work out which leads to do first instead of just going in a circle to make it work out.


----------



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Nice job Andy! The engine bay looks awesome and shows the time it took you to add all the detail. Thanks for the interior pics! The color choice looks great for a real rider. The only niggle I can see for an edge improvement at a model building contest - will go against your desire to have a clean uniform look to your build! I would have goggled the firing order of the engine and arranged the wiring leads on the distributor that way. It doesnt look as clean and is fiddly - and you will have to work out which leads to do first instead of just going in a circle to make it work out.


Hey Milton,
I appreciate that advice! I do a lot of pre-building research for the looks. I´m not a mechanic, but have a good understanding of engines. Never occurred to me that of course the firing order makes up to which way the ignition cables run. Just got finished with a Shelby Mustang without considering that. Like I wrote, the zen path of unachievable perfection....


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

nice custom. i love the colors


----------

